# Boo in ER



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Keep him in your thoughts please. I am at emergency vet now, watching no in my car. Boo inside the clinic. He collapsed in kitchen about 40 minutes ago. Hoping for the best.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

BoosDad said:


> Keep him in your thoughts please. I am at emergency vet now, watching no in my car. Boo inside the clinic. He collapsed in kitchen about 40 minutes ago. Hoping for the best.


Honestly, BOO is always in my thoughts first and foremost and he will always be that way. You're a good boy BOO, hang in there, we want more BOO.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

Oh No! We will keep Boo in our thoughts. Hoping for a quick recovery.

Hope it's just a hangover. I heard he partied pretty hard last weekend. 😁


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Keep us posted. Wishing you and Boo all the best


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

We will hope for the best for Boo and you.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Sending hugs and prayers to Boo.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Lots of love to Boo and his dad 💗


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh no! Boo! We’re all rooting for you, buddy! ❤


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking of you and sweet Boo.
💙 💛 💚 🧡 💜


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

Thinking of Boo. Hoping for good news.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Update - Boo will be spending tonight at the animal hospital. They are keeping him in an oxygen tent as a precaution. The ER vet told me that he suspected there may be a cardiac issue, given that Boo had a newly discovered grade 2 heart murmur at the end of September 2021. Funny thing, he is scheduled for cardiac workup on Friday. However, I guess that is gonna be sooner. They will be running tests tonight, and will call me with the results in 3 or 4 hours. They are gonna take things slow so as not to upset Boo. Hopefully, he will be able to see his specialist tomorrow, as she did a year rotation in cardiology.

I keep walking by his room expecting to see him in his bed. So weird. I hope we are able to celebrate his birthday next year.

Thank you every one for your kind words. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. Will be thinking about you both. Sweet Boo.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

So sorry to hear that Boo is in the hospital! Sending lots of healing wishes his way! ❤


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sending positive vibs to your sweet Boo. Hoping to hear he's home with you soon. 💓


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Boo.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Hugs and good vibes going out from our house to Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Update - Early this morning, hospital sent me a snap shot of Boo. Vet thinks that there is a cardiac or gallbladder issue based on testing and workup. X-rays of heart and lungs seemed to show abnormalities. However, they are planning to do ultrasounds this morning to get better information. Labs showed low potassium and elevated BUN, suggestive of some dehydration, which is odd since he was eating and drinking normally. No evidence of kidney failure.

Hopefully, I will have a better update later today. Boo is a fighter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Update - Early this morning, hospital sent me a snap shot of Boo. Vet thinks that there is a cardiac or gallbladder issue based on testing and workup. X-rays of heart and lungs seemed to show abnormalities. However, they are planning to do ultrasounds this morning to get better information. Labs showed low potassium and elevated BUN, suggestive of some dehydration, which is odd since he was eating and drinking normally. No evidence of kidney failure.
> 
> Hopefully, I will have a better update later today. Boo is a fighter.


We are all pulling for him!!! Feel better Boo!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Sending prayers for Boo. Hang in there buddy. You are such a grand gentleman.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, no! Brave and strong Boo! You are all in my thoughts and heart! Hang in there, Boo and Boo'sDad. 

I hope you get good reports soon!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Sending healing thoughts for both Dear Boo and Boo’s Dad, warmest wishes 🌈🦋🙏🏼💕


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Update - IM specialist is going to be examining Boo and doing ultrasounds this afternoon. I was told that Boo is still comfortable in O2 tent now. I am hoping for the best.

On a side note, I just want to say, that many vets see dogs, who are Boo's age, as just "old" dogs who have lived past their normal lifespan. As such, it makes it hard to get together any treatment plan, and, euthanasia is often recommended. I have been fortunate enough to find someone, who sees Boo, as more than an "old" dog (his current specialist). Still, I have encountered the opposite, and it is difficult to be presented with no options other than euthanasia. I am hopeful that we can develop a plan of treatment to keep Boo comfortable and happy for another 6-12 months. I wish that more vets offered hospice options. However, that seems to be a rare thing even in California.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Thinking of you both!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hugs. You both are in my thoughts. I know how much advocacy is needed for elderly relatives. I can just imagine what it’s like with an elderly dog. ❤


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Sending you and Boo lots of love and healing vibes!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Update - IM specialist is going to be examining Boo and doing ultrasounds this afternoon. I was told that Boo is still comfortable in O2 tent now. I am hoping for the best.
> 
> On a side note, I just want to say, that many vets see dogs, who are Boo's age, as just "old" dogs who have lived past their normal lifespan. As such, it makes it hard to get together any treatment plan, and, euthanasia is often recommended. I have been fortunate enough to find someone, who sees Boo, as more than an "old" dog (his current specialist). Still, I have encountered the opposite, and it is difficult to be presented with no options other than euthanasia. I am hopeful that we can develop a plan of treatment to keep Boo comfortable and happy for another 6-12 months. I wish that more vets offered hospice options. However, that seems to be a rare thing even in California.


Glad he’s comfortable…. Definitey hoping for the best. He’s very lucky to have you as his advocate, and you’re lucky to have found a vet that cares for him in this way!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Update (6:30 PM PST) Boo is out of the hospital and home now. He has regained use of all four extremities. Initially, when I picked him up, he was refusing to walk. However, when we arrived home, he walked to his water bowl and got a big drink. He also did his potty in the back yard.

He had extensive workup, and a cardiac episode was ruled out. At most, ultrasound showed very mild mitral valve disease and early gall bladder mucocle. Kidney, spleen, bladder, and prostate all looked normal. He was noted to have elevated blood pressure, and has been started on Enalapril.

Final diagnosis was suspect acute cerebral vascular accident. Vet described as Idiopathic stroke (not sure if she totally ruled out vestibular disease)

I got Boo to eat some cookies, when we arrived home. He is resting now. Hopefully, I can convince him to take a little more food and his medicine before midnight.

Relieved to have him home in mostly improved condition. We will have recheck next week

Thanks every one for your kind wishes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no Boo...I missed this yesterday. Hoping you feel better soon special boy. I'll be keeping Boo and you in my thoughts. Hugs 💕


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Late Night Update - My boy Boo finally ate his entire meal at 11:30 pm. Tonight, I am just happy that he is eating and drinking normally. Hopefully, we can get back to a better time schedule by next week. He also had his first dose of Enalapril this evening. Fingers crossed that there are no significant side effects. So far, he seems to be sleeping comfortably with normal respirations. My one wish is that he will make it to 20. I think that we have a chance, if we always err on the side of caution.

I'm sleeping on the sofa in Boo's room tonight.

Thank you again every one for your kind words.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So glad that Boo is home with you and doing better! ❤


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Morning Update - Well, Boo made it through his first post hospitalization night without difficulty. He slept quietly from 1 am to 7 am. He awoke and had a drink of water and went potty. After coming inside, he ate his 3 cookies and got another drink. He sat with me for about 10 minutes before deciding to return to his bed. Now, he is resting quietly again. I plan to wake him around noon and feed a partial meal (fingers crossed that he is hungry). Then, I will give him his eye drop, his B12, and his prednisone. So far, no observed side effects from his new blood pressure medication.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

You are such a good doggie daddy. I'm so glad Boo is feeling better and hope he continues to improve. More prayers for Boo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Morning Update - Well, Boo made it through his first post hospitalization night without difficulty. He slept quietly from 1 am to 7 am. He awoke and had a drink of water and went potty. After coming inside, he ate his 3 cookies and got another drink. He sat with me for about 10 minutes before deciding to return to his bed. Now, he is resting quietly again. I plan to wake him around noon and feed a partial meal (fingers crossed that he is hungry). Then, I will give him his eye drop, his B12, and his prednisone. So far, no observed side effects from his new blood pressure medication.


Sounds good so far! 💕


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> Sounds good so far! 💕


Yes, I think he is on the mend. He ate his noon time meal and took his meds. I found some new honest kitchen probiotics cookies, which he likes. Bonus, they have decent caloric count, so can supplement with a few extra, if he does not finish his meal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Yes, I think he is on the mend. He ate his noon time meal and took his meds. I found some new honest kitchen probiotics cookies, which he likes. Bonus, they have decent caloric count, so can supplement with a few extra, if he does not finish his meal.


What about Breyer's vanilla ice cream (melted)? I know we give that to girls in labor and who have just given birth because it is high in calories and calcium. And unlike other brands, it has no artificial ingredients. Maybe ask your vet about a bit of that if he likes it?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> What about Breyer's vanilla ice cream (melted)? I know we give that to girls in labor and who have just given birth because it is high in calories and calcium. And unlike other brands, it has no artificial ingredients. Maybe ask your vet about a bit of that if he likes it?


Thanks for suggestion. I'll ask his specialist about it. Boo tends to be super skinny cause of his IBD. So extra calories are always welcome.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> What about Breyer's vanilla ice cream (melted)? I know we give that to girls in labor and who have just given birth because it is high in calories and calcium. And unlike other brands, it has no artificial ingredients.


 Ricky Ricardo wants to know if they make that ice cream in gallon sizes. He says he's pregnant and in labor! 😲


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m so glad to hear that Boo is on the mend. Sending hugs and positive thoughts to Boo and you.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah for Boo and his special Dad! We are thrilled to hear he is feeling better. Hugs from me and Phoenix. 💓


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

DogFather said:


> Ricky Ricardo wants to know if they make that ice cream in gallon sizes. He says he's pregnant and in labor! 😲


What will you be calling the litter? The turkey litter? 😂


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Update on Boo - Yesterday evening, Boo did have a bout of nausea for 2 hours. However, he improved with medication, and slept comfortably for about 5 hours before needing to pee. He slept another few hours after which he went out to poop. Can’t believe that I was so excited that he had a well formed medium brown stool. After coming in, he accepted a few cookies and some shredded chicken breast. I just put down his meal but he does not seem interested. I’ll try later in the day, if he does not show any interest soon.

Hopefully, we make it to his recheck on Tuesday without any difficulties.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We need a "caring" emoji. Wishing you a good night tonight, Boo and BoosDad.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope Boo and Dad had a restful night.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Boo is still getting my prayers.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for your detailed updates. ShamaPapa is pretty good about keeping up with the forum, but this is the only thread I've been reading lately! Sending positive vibes your way!
💜 💙 💛 💚 🧡 
(And Shama would also like to have some Breyer's ice cream, Karen!)


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunday Morning Update - Last night was kinda rough. Boo ate his meal at 10:30 pm last night and would not settle down for four hours. It was an endless cycle of whining, get up and walk around outside (maybe pee), come inside and have a drink of water, and go back to bed (sitting and whining), and repeat. He did rest for about 10 minutes after getting his blood pressure medication. However, after that he was whining again.

I had emailed his specialist earlier in the evening in response to her inquiry about Boo. I told her about his discomfort on the previous evening. Boy was I shocked when I saw that she emailed me back at 1 am with advise about a brand and dosage of over the counter medication Boo could try to settle his stomach. Talk about working overtime.

Boo did eventually curl up and go to sleep after 2 am. Just happened all at once. He slept for five hours before waking to potty. After we came back inside, he went right back to sleep with no fuss. The old guy is still sleeping now.

I have been sleeping on the sofa in his room, since him was discharged from the hospital. I thought it would be more uncomfortable but I manage to sleep. Plus much easier to keep tabs on him.

We will try some anti nausea medication tonight and see If it helps. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about Boo's episode. I hope the nausea meds work for him. Keeping fingers crossed and prayers coming.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Mando and I are sending more hugs and positive thoughts. I don’t make it in the Forum as much as I used to but have been following Boo’s progress. I’m glad he’s under the care of such a wonderful specialist. Hope you and Boo both get some rest and relief soon.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Hope the meds help tonight! ❤


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunday Evening Update - Boo did pretty well today. He ate about 1/2 of his meal. He has been drinking water, walking around, and sleeping without any problems. He went out to investigate all the smells in the backyard for about 15 minutes this afternoon. Also got another well formed bm. He has been a little whiny today but not too bad. I am gonna offer some food about 8-9 pm. Maybe, he will eat a little more. I picked up his anti nausea med. Fingers crossed that it keeps him comfortable tonight and lets us both sleep.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Addendum- I thought Boo was down for the night at 11:30 pm. However, 15 minutes later the whining started. We went potty, had drinks of water, and snuggled. Still, he would not settle and whined if I put him in his bed. Finally, I offered him some chicken and he gobbled it down. So, I snuck some of his dog food and more chicken on his plate. Low and behold after 15 minutes his plate was clean. Then out to potty and a drink of water. I put him back in his bed at 2 am. After a minute of whining, he curled up and ready is now quiet and sound asleep. Fingers crossed that he stays asleep til 7 am.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Monday Morning Update - Well, Boo did sleep 4 hours last night, waking at 6 am to go outside to pee. Thereafter, he returned to bed for another 4 hours before needing another trip to the backyard. I am beginning to suspect that his whining is not so much anxiety/pain as a request to eat, to drink, to go potty, or to be picked up and lifted out of his bed. I guess he is starting to communicate like a puppy again to a certain extent. At least, he still enjoys playing his puzzle games each evening. So, I know cognition is still intact, and he is content.I


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Monday Morning Update - Well, Boo did sleep 4 hours last night, waking at 6 am to go outside to pee. Thereafter, he returned to bed for another 4 hours before needing another trip to the backyard. I am beginning to suspect that his whining is not so much anxiety/pain as a request to eat, to drink, to go potty, or to be picked up and lifted out of his bed. I guess he is starting to communicate like a puppy again to a certain extent. At least, he still enjoys playing his puzzle games each evening. So, I know cognition is still intact, and he is content.I


If he’s figured out it gets him what he wants, then he’s got it made!! Glad he is still enjoying those toys!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

How amazing that you are still providing puzzles for him! I'm sure that's why he's still around at 19! If only everyone provided as much stimulation for their dogs. Boo is so lucky to have you! And we are all so lucky that you have Boo!
🧡 💜 💙 💛 💚


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> How amazing that you are still providing puzzles for him! I'm sure that's why he's still around at 19! If only everyone provided as much stimulation for their dogs. Boo is so lucky to have you! And we are all so lucky that you have Boo!
> 🧡 💜 💙 💛 💚


Every night after he finishes his two puzzle games, even though we don't play for longer than 10-15 minutes, I feel more confident that he plans to be around a while longer. Now, if he would just eat his meal at a reasonable hour, I would be really happy. Of course, Boo would probably say that I should be grateful that he eats a cookie whenever I offer one. Tomorrow morning, we are at the vet for a recheck. Hopefully, not too stressful.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Boo is so amazing!  I love the fact that he still enjoys his puzzles. Most dogs at his age are not interested in cognitive games. I agree, it has certainly has helped in keeping him young. Good luck at the Vet appointment and hope it's not too stressful for your special little guy.💓


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Reading all your posts, I was worried that Boo's whining was due to anxiety. I am glad you figured out what he was trying to communicate. You are such a good dad to Boo.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Tuesday Afternoon Update - Boo survived his trip to the vet this morning. In fact, he was really mellow, when he went inside the vet office. Of course, he didn't stay mellow and pooped as soon as they brought him back to me. Vet noted good prognosis for stroke recovery. However, she expressed caution because of his age and the fact that his blood pressure was still mildly elevated. She also took blood for various tests. Guess we will wait and see how his labs come out.

Right now, Boo is resting, after multiple trips to the backyard (that puppy flow chart also applies to senior I think). He had a little boiled chicken and some cookies 2 hours ago. Then, he took his B12 and Prednisone. I hope he is not planning for a midnight supper again. I guess we shall see.

(I hate this tablet. It is so hard to use or maybe I'm just clumsy).


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Tuesday Afternoon Update - Boo survived his trip to the vet this morning. In fact, he was really mellow, when he went inside the vet office. Of course, he didn't stay mellow and pooped as soon as they brought him back to me. Vet noted good prognosis for stroke recovery. However, she expressed caution because of his age and the fact that his blood pressure was still mildly elevated. She also took blood for various tests. Guess we will wait and see how his labs come out.
> 
> Right now, Boo is resting, after multiple trips to the backyard (that puppy flow chart also applies to senior I think). He had a little boiled chicken and some cookies 2 hours ago. Then, he took his B12 and Prednisone. I hope he is not planning for a midnight supper again. I guess we shall see.
> 
> (I hate this tablet. It is so hard to use or maybe I'm just clumsy).


Toffee and I stand in awe of the relationship you and Boo have, the loving care and support you have given to get to here and now is heartwarming 🤩💕


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Wednesday Morning Update - We had a pretty decent nignt. Boo ate at 11 pm instead of 1 pm (Maybe because I gave meds at 10 pm instead of 11 pm. I'll have to test that theory again tonight.) Seems like he will sleep for 3.5 to 4 hours before whining. Not sure if new normal but seems to have been a pattern for the last few days. I have Alexa set alarms to remind me to wake and check on him. This morning he even walked back to the back door on his own without stumbling. I think he has regained most of his post mobility now. Hopefully, we will have decent news about his lab work before the end of the week.

I've been toying with the idea of creating a post chronicling the final chapter of Boo's life and lessons learned (Boo: Portrait of a Geriatric Havanese). Kinda, a reverse of what Krandall does with her wonderful posts about Ducky, though I don't know if I could be as diligent. Just kicking it around now. Though people would have to put on with all my typos and such haha. I have to turn off this autocorrect feature.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Boo sounds a lot like my beautiful Romeo was following a stroke(after one of my drugged up neighborhood 20 year olds shot at him with a air rifle). Romeo was almost 15 and did make it to his 15th. birthday which was about 1.5 months away. He was not the type to whin but in the end, he whined constantly. I held him day and night for his last week. It was all he wanted. Cerena helped him alot. His final week, he never ate anything at all. 
What medication is he getting? Cerena? I feel for Boo. And you. It was very hard when a beautiful dog who is so loved enters his final chapter.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I only have experience with a geriatric corgi who was in her final time. I was a member of a forum for corgi owners dealing with what she suffered from. It was common, towards the end, for them to be restless at night with panting and whining. Many in the group found that a fan directed at the dog helped calm them. I never did try it but many on the forum did and found it helpful. Don't know if it would work for havies.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Tere said:


> Boo sounds a lot like my beautiful Romeo was following a stroke(after one of my drugged up neighborhood 20 year olds shot at him with a air rifle). Romeo was almost 15 and did make it to his 15th. birthday which was about 1.5 months away. He was not the type to whin but in the end, he whined constantly. I held him day and night for his last week. It was all he wanted. Cerena helped him alot. His final week, he never ate anything at all.
> What medication is he getting? Cerena? I feel for Boo. And you. It was very hard when a beautiful dog who is so loved enters his final chapter.


Boo received an injection of Cerenia before he was released from the hospital for nausea. Now, he seems well managed just on a small dose of otc omeprazole every night. He has the IBD. So, that is a big part of his eating issues. He has had eating issues all his life. As such, it is really hard to tell, if something new is causing his behavior. He does take Prednisone and B12, which really helps his IBD. Right now, he has been eating every day most of his meal.

As for the whining, it seems to be improving, and more a request for something specific (water, food, potty), as opposed to anxiety. He seems mostly relaxed, when he is at home. However, he has never liked being held and is a wiggler. His vet told me yesterday that she felt that his true diagnosis was vestibular as opposed to a bleed/clot. So, his stroke has a good prognosis for recovery. However, of course, anything can happen at his age.

Ultrasounds ruled out any significant organ issues with regard to heart, liver, kidneys, spleen, lungs etc. In fact, the vet is amazed that he only has early kidney disease. Still, the vet always tells me that he is really old.

It's strange that we are not seeing more deterioration in his major organs, which I would have expected at his age. In fact, little change from a prior ultrasound 1.5 years ago. Still, we don't know the condition of his brain and can't put him under for an MRI. However, the fact that he can still solve his puzzle games suggests to me that most cognition is still intact.

So, we never know what will happen. I am trying to remain hopeful that he will be around for a while longer. After all, I had my college dog for over 20 years (mixed breed from an animal shelter). Whatever happens, I plan to keep him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I only have experience with a geriatric corgi who was in her final time. I was a member of a forum for corgi owners dealing with what she suffered from. It was common, towards the end, for them to be restless at night with panting and whining. Many in the group found that a fan directed at the dog helped calm them. I never did try it but many on the forum did and found it helpful. Don't know if it would work for havies.


Boo has always hated the heat. I agree that moving air definitely helps. I put the air conditioning on, even in the Southern California winter time (which is really not winter but we do get some nights in the 40s). 

I'm still hopeful Boo will get to 20. He still like playing puzzle games at night, which suggests to me that he is still interested in life.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Boo received an injection of Cerenia before he was released from the hospital for nausea. Now, he seems well managed just on a small dose of otc omeprazole every night. He has the IBD. So, that is a big part of his eating issues. He has had eating issues all his life. As such, it is really hard to tell, if something new is causing his behavior. He does take Prednisone and B12, which really helps his IBD. Right now, he has been eating every day most of his meal.
> 
> As for the whining, it seems to be improving, and more a request for something specific (water, food, potty), as opposed to anxiety. He seems mostly relaxed, when he is at home. However, he has never liked being held and is a wiggler. His vet told me yesterday that she felt that his true diagnosis was vestibular as opposed to a bleed/clot. So, his stroke has a good prognosis for recovery. However, of course, anything can happen at his age.
> 
> ...



I've had two friends with elderly dogs who have developed vestibular disease. In both cases, it was VERY disturbing to them when it happened, which could account for some of his whining, and then as the symptoms started to improve (they did in both cases, and I guess they usually do) both dogs improved back to baseline. Which was still old, of course, but way better than while the vestibular stuff was going on. One was a Golden, and he absolutely couldn't walk. He would try to get up and would crash over sideways. They, too, at first thought he'd had a stroke.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I've had two friends with elderly dogs who have developed vestibular disease. In both cases, it was VERY disturbing to them when it happened, which could account for some of his whining, and then as the symptoms started to improve (they did in both cases, and I guess they usually do) both dogs improved back to baseline. Which was still old, of course, but way better than while the vestibular stuff was going on. One was a Golden, and he absolutely couldn't walk. He would try to get up and would crash over sideways. They, too, at first thought he'd had a stroke.


Thanks so much for that information. It lifts my spirits, as it is good news.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Wednesday Evening Update - Well, this has been a really good day. Boo ate his lunch and wondered in the back yard this afternoon. He has been sleeping comfortably this afternoon. No whining so far today just standing up in his bed and waiting for me to take him out, if he needs to potty. After he pees, he gets a drink of water then runs to his bed. He usually waits for me to lift him into the bed.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so glad to hear your positive posts! Boo is such a fighter and champion. You are so good at understanding his needs.


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> I'm still hopeful Boo will get to 20. He still like playing puzzle games at night, which suggests to me that he is still interested in life.


What are Boo's favorite puzzle games?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Havanese Dreams said:


> What are Boo's favorite puzzle games?


Boo likes the games by Nina Ottosson. His favorite is Dog Smart (I think because it is so easy for him). He also likes Dog Tornado but it is a little more challenging to retrieve the treats.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I'm so glad to hear your positive posts! Boo is such a fighter and champion. You are so good at understanding his needs.


Yes, I try to say positive or it’s just too depressing. Boo’s been so many places with me in his younger years (as far as France). He even was in daycare til 16-17, and loved to go out to eat. I started noticing more changes after his poodle brother died in 2/2020. Now, he is less eager to go places and prefers to just be at home. However, he still tolerates the groomer and short trips. Given his age, I think that is enough.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Thursday Update - Boo has been doing fairly well. I think he might still be having a little dizziness but that’s not totally clear. The main issue now is that he drinks so much water, since the doctor added Enalapril to his medications. I was told that would happen. As such, sometimes, he goes out every hour or two. I don’t want to withhold water. Gonna try a baby monitor to see if that helps me better keep tabs on him, if I am in another part of the house. So far, we have avoided any accidents by me sleeping in his room, and monitoring him every hour.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

That's such a cute photo of Boo in post #73. Did you just take that picture? Shama is also a wiggler. No one really gets to hold her. We are thrilled if she comes and lies on us. This happens more to ShamaPapa. She only seeks me out to lie on in the lower level. I think she figures everywhere on the upper level is too close to the "brush monster" as ShamaPapa calls it ...
💚 🧡 💜 💙 💛


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> That's such a cute photo of Boo in post #73. Did you just take that picture? Shama is also a wiggler. No one really gets to hold her. We are thrilled if she comes and lies on us. This happens more to ShamaPapa. She only seeks me out to lie on in the lower level. I think she figures everywhere on the upper level is too close to the "brush monster" as ShamaPapa calls it ...
> 💚 🧡 💜 💙 💛


Yes, I just took that picture before my post. I’m glad to hear that Boo is not the only Havanese, who does not like being held. It is a rare occasion, when he will stay in a lap for more than a minute or two. My mother says that Boo is very independent.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Thursday Update - Boo has been doing fairly well. I think he might still be having a little dizziness but that’s not totally clear. The main issue now is that he drinks so much water, since the doctor added Enalapril to his medications. I was told that would happen. As such, sometimes, he goes out every hour or two. I don’t want to withhold water. Gonna try a baby monitor to see if that helps me better keep tabs on him, if I am in another part of the house. So far, we have avoided any accidents by me sleeping in his room, and monitoring him every hour.


I have "iBabys" from Panda's litter. They are great! They work on infrared in the dark, so you can see absolutely clearly even in a pitch black room, and you can here what's going on too. You can even change the direction of the camera to check on him if, for instance, he has left his bed, and you want to see where he is.

Once, when I had to leave the house for a few minutes, and Panda started burying her puppies in bedding, I even was able to tell her to stop through the monitor, and she looked up at the monitor and stopped! LOL! They are one of the less expensive video monitors too.

Here are a couple of photos from the iBaby... One from the daytime and one from at night. The quality really isn't too bad. The second one is when there was a wild puppy party going on when people SHOULD have been sleeping!!! LOL! (there were no lights on in the room)


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I have "iBabys" from Panda's litter. They are great! They work on infrared in the dark, so you can see absolutely clearly even in a pitch black room, and you can here what's going on too. You can even change the direction of the camera to check on him if, for instance, he has left his bed, and you want to see where he is.
> 
> Once, when I had to leave the house for a few minutes, and Panda started burying her puppies in bedding, I even was able to tell her to stop through the monitor, and she looked up at the monitor and stopped! LOL! They are one of the less expensive video monitors too.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recommendation. I’m gonna look on Amazon for it. 

Update - Just got off phone with Boo’s specialist. Labs are improved. She felt elevation of certain values due to subclinical dehydration, change in his diet to a higher calorie/higher protein source, and getting used to new medication. She just recommended that I keep him hydrated but mentioned that she was being overly cautious (so not to worry).

They will recheck labs and blood pressure in 2 weeks. Boo sleeping quietly today without much whining but refused lunch. Hopefully, he will eat by 9 pm. I guess this will be another doordash night for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I’m gonna look on Amazon for it.
> 
> Update - Just got off phone with Boo’s specialist. Labs are improved. She felt elevation of certain values due to subclinical dehydration, change in his diet to a higher calorie/higher protein source, and getting used to new medication. She just recommended that I keep him hydrated but mentioned that she was being overly cautious (so not to worry).
> 
> They will recheck labs and blood pressure in 2 weeks. Boo sleeping quietly today without much whining but refused lunch. Hopefully, he will eat by 9 pm. I guess this will be another doordash night for me.


That all sounds good!!!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Friday Morning Update - Well, now a little over a week out of the hospital. Boo’s whining has much decreased and he actually ran a little in the backyard this morning.

Last night, he finished he finished his dinner at 11 pm and was asleep by 11:30 pm. He did not wake up until 4 am. Then, we took a quick trip to the back yard. After returning to his room, Boo had a quick drink of water and fell asleep for another 3.5 hours.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Good Morning!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love seeing Boo's sweet face, he's as handsome as ever.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww...such a sweet boy. 💜


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Friday Morning Update - Well, now a little over a week out of the hospital. Boo’s whining has much decreased and he actually ran a little in the backyard this morning.
> 
> Last night, he finished he finished his dinner at 11 pm and was asleep by 11:30 pm. He did not wake up until 4 am. Then, we took a quick trip to the back yard. After returning to his room, Boo had a quick drink of water and fell asleep for another 3.5 hours.


I really wonder if a lot of the whining wan't distress over the vestibular problems that he just didn't understand, and are now starting to clear up!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Just a note if needed - I use to diaper my corgi. Used Pampers but she didn't have a tail to deal with. I think Karen mentioned once that you could cut a hole in the diaper for the tail. The Pampers worked well and stayed on. My corgi, of course, was a lot bigger but maybe a size for a newborn would work for a Havie.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I really wonder if a lot of the whining wan't distress over the vestibular problems that he just didn't understand, and are now starting to clear up!


I think that is a very reasonable observation. Early on, he was whining a lot (probably because of the vertigo feeling, as you suggested). Now, he seems to only whine, when he wants to get out of his bed and pee. After I pick him up and take him out, the whining completely stops. Further, the whining only happens, if I do not attend to him shortly after he sits up in his bed. Not sure why he won't just climb out of the bed, unless bumpers are too high. He only started using his bed after surgery because I did not want him jumping off his sofa (where he used to sleep) with stitches in his ear.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Just a note if needed - I use to diaper my corgi. Used Pampers but she didn't have a tail to deal with. I think Karen mentioned once that you could cut a hole in the diaper for the tail. The Pampers worked well and stayed on. My corgi, of course, was a lot bigger but maybe a size for a newborn would work for a Havie.


I thought about a diaper or belly band, a good idea. However, I'm just so paranoid that he might get a UTI, I'd rather just get up and take him out. He seems able to hold his urine for, at least, three to four hours. So, I can deal with that. I'm also worried that it might upset him, as he has been getting more anxious these days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Just a note if needed - I use to diaper my corgi. Used Pampers but she didn't have a tail to deal with. I think Karen mentioned once that you could cut a hole in the diaper for the tail. The Pampers worked well and stayed on. My corgi, of course, was a lot bigger but maybe a size for a newborn would work for a Havie.


Size 2 or 3 works for most adult Havanese. But boys, if it's pee, usually use a belly band rather than a diaper. OTOH, if a dog WANTS to go outside, it would probably be terribly humiliating to HAVE to wet himself.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> I think that is a very reasonable observation. Early on, he was whining a lot (probably because of the vertigo feeling, as you suggested). Now, he seems to only whine, when he wants to get out of his bed and pee. After I pick him up and take him out, the whining completely stops. Further, the whining only happens, if I do not attend to him shortly after he sits up in his bed. Not sure why he won't just climb out of the bed, unless bumpers are too high. He only started using his bed after surgery because I did not want him jumping off his sofa (where he used to sleep) with stitches in his ear.



My guess is it probably STARTED because he was dizzy, and he didn't feel like he COULD get out of bed by himself, and now he may have convinced himself that he can't. Maybe you could practice it with him for cookies a few times when he's awake? Just to get his confidence back?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

BoosDad said:


> Yes, I just took that picture before my post. I’m glad to hear that Boo is not the only Havanese, who does not like being held. It is a rare occasion, when he will stay in a lap for more than a minute or two. My mother says that Boo is very independent.


Perry has never been a super cuddler but tolerated being held (though was super squirmy when he wanted to get down so I always had to hold his harness as well). But, after being on restriction for so many months and therefore spending a lot of that time being held (carried up/ down stairs, held when we were downstairs with cousin Finley, and sometimes held on the bed when he wanted to jump), he's become more tolerant and will allow it more than he did before. When we're downstairs and Fin is bothering him, he'll even request being picked up and relaxes as you're holding him then.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> My guess is it probably STARTED because he was dizzy, and he didn't feel like he COULD get out of bed by himself, and now he may have convinced himself that he can't. Maybe you could practice it with him for cookies a few times when he's awake? Just to get his confidence back?


I think your guess is correct. I tried holding a cookie and he started moving toward the edge of the bed. I finally put the cookie on the floor in front of the bed. Eventually, he put his front paws over the bolster and grabbed the cookie. I put another cookie a little further away, and he climbed all the way out. We will keep on practicing. His vision is poor so it took him a little while but he did it. Hooray!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> I think your guess is correct. I tried holding a cookie and he started moving toward the edge of the bed. I finally put the cookie on the floor in front of the bed. Eventually, he put his front paws over the bolster and grabbed the cookie. I put another cookie a little further away, and he climbed all the way out. We will keep on practicing. His vision is poor so it took him a little while but he did it. Hooray!


He’s still a “smart cookie” in spite of his limitations! ❤


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

If you just want something temporary for monitoring, there are apps that will let you use a laptop, ipad, etc. as a video monitor. In addition to baby/pet monitors you can also use a home security system. We expanded our security system last year after there were break-ins while people were asleep in our neighborhood. I didn’t realize until they were installed that the indoor entry cameras really freak me out. I tried to get past it but we ended up returning them and did additional exterior security instead. Anyway, I know there a lot of really good, flexible cameras out there right now. If you do get a security camera, you could use it to monitor Boo from your phone and it could be easily moved around the house for him, or still be useful to you when he’s feeling better.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> If you just want something temporary for monitoring, there are apps that will let you use a laptop, ipad, etc. as a video monitor. In addition to baby/pet monitors you can also use a home security system. We expanded our security system last year after there were break-ins while people were asleep in our neighborhood. I didn’t realize until they were installed that the indoor entry cameras really freak me out. I tried to get past it but we ended up returning them and did additional exterior security instead. Anyway, I know there a lot of really good, flexible cameras out there right now. If you do get a security camera, you could use it to monitor Boo from your phone and it could be easily moved around the house for him, or still be useful to you when he’s feeling better.


I bought a baby monitor already but thanks for the information. I will store it for the future. I am so tech challenged that I was unaware about the apps. I just have to set up baby monitor now.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Saturday Morning Update - Well, last night, Boo decided not to eat his dinner (something he has a long history of doing). He did take cookies and play his puzzle games. This is not new, because of his IBD. However, it does hinder my efforts to raise his weight. Also, he decided to stay up til 2:30 am. However, on the plus side, he did not wake, during the night. Further, he is still sleeping now, 7 hours later. I think I'm gonna try keeping him up more in the afternoon/evening. Maybe, it will tire him out so he sleeps earlier.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> I thought about a diaper or belly band, a good idea. However, I'm just so paranoid that he might get a UTI, I'd rather just get up and take him out. He seems able to hold his urine for, at least, three to four hours. So, I can deal with that. I'm also worried that it might upset him, as he has been getting more anxious these days.


Yes they used belly bands on the boy corgis. I forgot about that since mine was a lady.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh my goodness I have been reading this with my heart in my mouth, desperate to know and also not wanting to know how this thread might end😳😞💔

I am so relieved that Boo is now feeling more comfortable and that the vet has been supporting you and Boo into the right care options for him. The bond you and Boo share is truly heartwarming💖. I pray that Boo continues to feel better. Xx


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Saturday Evening - I kept Boo up for several hours this afternoon, wondering outside and playing his puzzle games. I offered lunch but he graciously declined. He dropped off to sleep at 6 pm. I guess I exhausted him. I plan to wake him before 9 pm, and keep offering food. Hopefully, he eats (fingers crossed).


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

💓 to Boo, hope he had a good night and you as well.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

BoosDad said:


> I bought a baby monitor already but thanks for the information. I will store it for the future. I am so tech challenged that I was unaware about the apps. I just have to set up baby monitor now.


The good news is that baby monitors come with better instructions than apps


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunday Morning Update - Houston: We have an eater. Yes, Boo ate all his dinner last night and was in bed by midnight. He slept til 4:30 am, when he needed a drink and potty. Then, he was back to bed til 10:45 am. After getting up to drink, pee, and poop, he anxiously awaited his puzzle game with treats.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

BoosDad said:


> Sunday Morning Update - Houston: We have an eater. Yes, Boo ate all his dinner last night and was in bed by midnight. He slept til 4:30 am, when he needed a drink and potty. Then, he was back to bed til 10:45 am. After getting up to drink, pee, and poop, he anxiously awaited his puzzle game with treats.
> View attachment 176251


Oh Boo, what are you doing to us…we’re all going to feel older than you are soon! Brings a (happy) tear to my eye watching you enjoy your puzzle treats😍🥰. Keep up the good work😊


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Monday Update - Last night, Boo ate his dinner and was in bed by 11 pm. He slept until 5:15 am before needing to potty. At 6:30, he also decided that he needed to go back outside after getting a drink. It is almost 7 am now, and he is back in bed (sound asleep). 

Tomorrow, he has a grooming appointment at 8:30 am. Hopefully, it goes well.

Below is an old snapshot of Boo from 7 years ago, a flashback to younger years.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow with Boo's grooming appointment. Hope it's not too stressful for him.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Tuesday Afternoon Update - Boo made it to the groomer this morning without any problems. He was a very good boy at the groomer. He smells nice and clean now. He was noisy on the way home, prompting me to feed him an endless supply of cookies to stay quiet.

After we arrived home, it was out to potty. Boo ate his lunch and played DogSmart. Now, he is snuggled in his bed for a snooze. I set up the baby monitor. So, I





















can keep tabs on him easily.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad the grooming went well and Boo looks beautiful and handsome too!!
After his busy day he deserves goodies and a much needed nap.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Boo looks handsome as ever! He deserves was a nice long nap.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tell him he looks GORGEOUS!!! ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Glad the grooming went well and Boo looks beautiful and handsome too!!
> After his busy day he deserves goodies and a much needed nap.





Heather's said:


> Boo looks handsome as ever! He deserves was a nice long nap.





krandall said:


> Tell him he looks GORGEOUS!!! ❤ ❤ ❤


Boo thanks all of you for the nice compliments.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You are such a good boy, Boo! Thank you, BoosDad, for keeping us updated. 

Shama has enjoyed a couple of evenings with her horse hoof. It's the only one she's ever had, so it's many years old. I suppose someone will tell us to get rid of it at this point as maybe it's too brittle, but we put a little food in it, and it keeps her busy. It stops her from playing the "in and out game." We get tired of her scratching to go outside only to not actually go or to go out to bark at the neighbor dogs ...

Looking forward to reading more about sweet Boo!

💛 💚 🧡 💜 💙


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> You are such a good boy, Boo! Thank you, BoosDad, for keeping us updated.
> 
> Shama has enjoyed a couple of evenings with her horse hoof. It's the only one she's ever had, so it's many years old. I suppose someone will tell us to get rid of it at this point as maybe it's too brittle, but we put a little food in it, and it keeps her busy. It stops her from playing the "in and out game." We get tired of her scratching to go outside only to not actually go or to go out to bark at the neighbor dogs ...
> 
> ...


Boo thanks you and gives a shout out to HRH Shama (not sure if that is correct royal protocol). There will be more posts to come.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Wednesday Afternoon Update - Boo did great last night. He ate his supper and was in bed by 11 pm. He slept until 4 am before needing to go out. Although he declined breakfast, he played his puzzle game for treats and ate a little chicken breast. He is sleeping now, and I have to take my mother to the dentist. Hopefully, he will be ok for 2 hours by himself. I will monitor on my phone and run home if anything amiss. Fingers crossed that he has no problems.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Wednesday Night Update - Tonight was another successful evening. Boo ate before 10:30 pm, went potty, and got into bed before 11 pm. He is now sleeping quietly. It was just two weeks ago that my Boo went into the hospital. I am so happy that he has recovered so well and so quickly. It makes me realize that the king’s ransom for years of good veterinary care, high quality food, weekly grooming, daycare, and training was worth every dollar. My life has been much richer because of Boo.

His groomer even remarked that she has never seen such a beautiful coat on such an elderly dog. Folks regular and consistent grooming is so important for maintaining good health.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

So glad to hear he’s doing so well…. And looking SO handsome to boot! I love that he’s always looking his best.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

LWalks said:


> So glad to hear he’s doing so well…. And looking SO handsome to boot! I love that he’s always looking his best.


Yes, he is like those elderly men and women that you sometimes see, who look so put together lol.


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

I haven‘t visited a while and was quite sad to have seen the posts that he was dealing with some health issues but so thrilled to see he is bouncing back. I always appreciate your posts on the amazing Boo and your wisdom as a dog owner! ❤


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Thursday Night Update - Boo had a great day, and continues to do well. Last night, he slept 5 hours without waking to go out. Hope, we can get that to 6 -7 hours next week. Then, he will be back to his pre hospitalization baseline. Regardless, as long as we don’t have any significant set backs, I am happy.

Boo is still snoozing now but should be waking up shortly for medication and something to eat.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great job sweet boy! 💓


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Friday Night Update - Boo stayed up really late last night. So, he has been sleeping most of the day. Hopefully, I can get him to eat a little dinner in a bit. For now, it is snooze time.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet boy!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Saturday Morning Update - Last night, Boo had about 5 episodes of diarrhea (small stools with no obvious blood). He has been sleeping quietly for past five hours. To be on the safe side, I got him an urgent care appointment for later in the day. Hopefully, it is just something minor.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Poor thing! Feel better, Boo!
💙 💛 💚 🧡 💜


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope it's just "one of those dog things", but I certainly understand why you are being very cautious with him!!! 💕


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Saturday Afternoon Update - Back from vet. Good news. No temperature and no dehydration. Blood pressure under control with new medication. Vet gave Boo a B12 injection and Flagyl (for diarrhea).

Looks like Boo will be on boiled chicken breast and white rice for next 3-4 days. I am making white rice and chicken on the stove now. Of course, it has boiled over, leaving a mess to clean up.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Good to hear no temp or dehydration. Hope he enjoys his boiled chicken breast and white rice for dinner. Love seeing his sweet face and beautiful eyes in the picture.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Do you think it’s a delayed response related to his recovery? I hope he enjoys his dinner!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Good to hear no temp or dehydration. Hope he enjoys his boiled chicken breast and white rice for dinner. Love seeing his sweet face and beautiful eyes in the picture.


I was thinking the same thing! He sure does have beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Do you think it’s a delayed response related to his recovery? I hope he enjoys his dinner!


I think it might be related to his IBD. He had a similar episode back in August. However, typically, his IBD manifests in the form of poor appetite. However, last time it was responsive to Flagyl and bland diet. So far no diarrhea today.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Good to hear no temp or dehydration. Hope he enjoys his boiled chicken breast and white rice for dinner. Love seeing his sweet face and beautiful eyes in the picture.


Believe it or not, he licked his bowl clean. He did not even leave behind a grain of rice. That's very unusual for him but I'm not complaining.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Believe it or not, he licked his bowl clean. He did not even leave behind a grain of rice. That's very unusual for him but I'm not complaining.


The “sensitive diet” our vets recommend is sweet potato and chicken (or 95% lean ground pork, since Kodi can’t eat chicken) rather than rice, but my guys love it SO much that if one of them NEEDS it, I end up feeding it to ALL of them or they complain that they are getting left out! LOL!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunday Morning Update - Boo had a fantastic night. He ate well, and took his meds with no problems. I wish chicken breast and white rice were a complete meal because he devours eat. His weight is down almost a pound. So gotta get some weight back on him. Though I sometimes wonder, as being on the skinny side is contributing to his longevity. Who knows?

Another good piece of news is that he slept all night without waking. Still half sleeping now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder if the DogFather could change the name of this thread for you and make THIS his "old age" thread? Maybe you should send him a message and ask!

...And if he likes the chicken and rice so much, what about adding that and something fattening to his regular meals when his tummy is better?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I wonder if the DogFather could change the name of this thread for you and make THIS his "old age" thread? Maybe you should send him a message and ask!
> 
> ...And if he likes the chicken and rice so much, what about adding that and something fattening to his regular meals when his tummy is better?


Yes, your right. I'll start a new thread " Diary of an 19 Year Old Havanese. " Thanks for suggestion. Also, Boo has chicken and rice with his regular meal but he hates the carrots and other vegetables lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Yes, your right. I'll start a new thread " Diary of an 19 Year Old Havanese. " Thanks for suggestion. Also, Boo has chicken and rice with his regular meal but he hates the carrots and other vegetables lol



My guys (and gals!) are all veggie-fruit-ivores! They all LOVE that stuff! They wait around for us to finish dinner, because they know they will get our left-over steamed veggies!!! OTOH, for Boo, I am sure THOSE don't add much in calories. So maybe talk to your vet about leaving THAT part out?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Folks, we have now started a new post entitled Diary of a 19 year old Havanese. Please check there for future news.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> My guys (and gals!) are all veggie-fruit-ivores! They all LOVE that stuff! They wait around for us to finish dinner, because they know they will get our left-over steamed veggies!!! OTOH, for Boo, I am sure THOSE don't add much in calories. So maybe talk to your vet about leaving THAT part out?


From ShamaPapa:

Her Royal Highness has just recently found the gloriousness of green beans. They were suggested by the vet to help keep her weight under control (she gained a little more than a pound during the pandemic lockdown and is now on a stricter diet). She cannot get enough of them. She likes carrots too, just in smaller, less regular amounts. But she very unladylike snarfs green beans.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Her Royal Highness has just recently found the gloriousness of green beans. They were suggested by the vet to help keep her weight under control (she gained a little more than a pound during the pandemic lockdown and is now on a stricter diet). She cannot get enough of them. She likes carrots too, just in smaller, less regular amounts. But she very unladylike snarfs green beans.


Perry loves his fruit and veggies. His favorite used to be snow peas - but haven't had good ones around in a while so he hasn't had them. Lately it's been apples and tomatoes, but he'll eat almost anything except leafy greens (he doesn't see the point - probably because they don't have much of a scent). And broccoli he prefers the stems to the florets (he'll eat a few pieces of the florets but then leaves them)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry loves his fruit and veggies. His favorite used to be snow peas - but haven't had good ones around in a while so he hasn't had them. Lately it's been apples and tomatoes, but he'll eat almost anything except leafy greens (he doesn't see the point - probably because they don't have much of a scent). And broccoli he prefers the stems to the florets (he'll eat a few pieces of the florets but then leaves them)


Kodi will eat ANY veggies offered to him... Even celery. And I've been told most dogs HATE celery! Pixel is the "pickiest" about veggies and fruit, and we have to keep a close eye on her, because if she doesn't like something, she will still take it, (HEAVEN FORBID it go to ANOTHER dog!!!) and then she takes it in onto the couch in Dave's office and ROLLS on it! LOL! Didn't end well when it was over-ripe banana! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Her Royal Highness has just recently found the gloriousness of green beans. They were suggested by the vet to help keep her weight under control (she gained a little more than a pound during the pandemic lockdown and is now on a stricter diet). She cannot get enough of them. She likes carrots too, just in smaller, less regular amounts. But she very unladylike snarfs green beans.


My previous dog hated green beans. We were living in Azerbaijan at the time so I had to make her food and usually added green bean to it - so she would pick them all out... and then, when she was done, if she was really hungry, she MIGHT eat them, but often wouldn't . I'm going to have to try them with perry though I suspect he'll like them fine.


----------

